# Depositing Torn Check



## Peeete (16 Dec 2008)

I have accidentally torn (in half) a check made payable to myself. Can I still deposit this check in my Bank account?


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2008)

A bank will not accept a torn cheque.


----------



## Peeete (16 Dec 2008)

Thats what i suspected.........


----------



## woodbine (16 Dec 2008)

I've lodged a torn cheque to ulster bank after sellotaping it together. it was for work and i made daily lodgements to that branch.


----------



## Bronte (17 Dec 2008)

I asked a while ago about cheques and apparently yes a torn cheque can be lodged.


----------



## gillarosa (17 Dec 2008)

They do accept....once you are able to selotape it together and no details from the bottom line are missing (a/c, sort code, cheque no.)


----------



## Peeete (17 Dec 2008)

Thats good news - no details are missing from the bottom. Saves me going back to admit my stupidity!


----------



## Peeete (17 Dec 2008)

I've also rang the bank since and they said it will be OK.


----------

